
Why I Let My Students Cheat On Their Game Theory Exam - aps-sids
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-04/ipvupvRZHjtHsvxA.01
======
ColinWright
Getting a 404:

    
    
        SORRY, WE CAN'T FIND THAT PAGE
    
        We're sorry, but the page you were
        looking for cannot be found or was
        moved.

